# Cheap, fast bow vise



## gr8brew (Feb 4, 2007)

great thinking!!!


----------



## Ramification (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you for posting these pics and confirming I'm not crazy for doing this same thing from time to time.


----------



## Swampydonk (May 11, 2008)

A low-tech solution for a high-tech problem. And its cheap, too. That is right up my alley. Thanks for posting this. I will certainly use this in the future.


----------



## Barry Portugal (Dec 23, 2007)

So simple, I'd have never thought of that! Brilliant.


----------



## BkCntryXtreme (May 3, 2009)

great idea, thanks!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Its almost too simple, which is why I probably never thought of it...I over think things too [email protected]@


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

When I first had the idea I thought it was too obvious and simple and either couldn't work or would mess something up. But I tried and it worked perfectly! 

Only one thing I'd change..my clamp is really long but it would be much easier if the rod was maybe only 10" long. I'll try to pick one up if I find it on sale somewhere. The only thing to watch for though is that the smaller versions of those clamps can have a smaller clamping pad which could be bad. Maybe it's better to buy the bigger one and cut the rod off.

My vise is a cheap Harbor Freight type but it has the advantage of rotating left and right and rotating around it's shaft. So I don't have to unclamp to change direction of the bow. But unclamping and reclamping would work just as well. 

Ideally, the vise wouldn't be mounted as high because it puts the top bow cam way up, but all I do is just flip the bow over to work on the other end.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes but you didn't spend 12 hours cutting out metal parts and threading holes and polishing and painting and cursing an swearing when things didn't turn out right. What fun is that.

Seriously though great idea I've done the same.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK now I am dumb cause that would be to obvious for me but thanks for showing me that cause that is what I will be using from now on!!!!!!


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

That is so cool and simple it makes me mad I just bought a vice. Good thing I only paid $16.00 on sale....
Nice vice, great simple idea I wish I had thought of it.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Yes but you didn't spend 12 hours cutting out metal parts and threading holes and polishing and painting and cursing an swearing when things didn't turn out right. What fun is that.


I decided to eliminate that part of the fun. Heck I couldn't even kick the dog it was so easy. I clamped my bow in and thought, "OK, something's wrong. That was too simple". I watched it for a while but nothing bad happened so I put the peep in and had no problems.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool, Even I can make one of those!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

How did you make it and how much will you charge to make me one? Can you make one for a split limb? (just kiddding...just poking fun at those who would typically ask those questions.) 

Cool idea!


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Dextreme said:


> How did you make it and how much will you charge to make me one? Can you make one for a split limb? (just kiddding...just poking fun at those who would typically ask those questions.)
> 
> Cool idea!


It's pretty time intensive and there are a lot of materials involved. I could probably sell them for $50 TYD as long as you have a vise. :wink:


----------



## venados (Nov 5, 2007)

*real nice*

Gtreat vice and and I bet its tough too and I think I have all that stuff in my garage just laying around. great job there keep posting some more Ideas.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

hunt123 said:


> I have an idea to make a different one, but had to put my peep in today so here's what I came up with to do it. It actually works so well, I'm not sure I'm going to make the one I had in mind. Adjusts to all kinds of angles, depending on how you clamp it. Not one bit of wobble to it.


Man, I had to laugh at myself when I seen that. It's just too darn obvious. I have piles of those clamps. In fact that's what I use to hold my home built linear bow press on the bench!

Sometimes, I think we all try too hard.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Thats one of them slap yourself in the forehead and go "dam why didnt I think of doing that 20 yrs ago" lmaoo 
Good looking out :darkbeer:


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

We need to get plug in, great idea..............


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*cheap bow vise*

That looks like an excellent idea, but if your like me and haven't bought a good shop vice yet, Bowhunter's Superstore has their American Archery bow vises for less than $20. I have one and it works good.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

That's a pretty good price. I've never used that style bow vise, but after using the clamp I think I'd be nervous if I tried to use the traditional style. It looks like it has the potential to drop your bow on the floor if the bow gets bumped accidentally. If anyone has clutz tendencies (like me) that looks highly probable. With the clamp, that's impossible.


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

It bolts it down pretty tight. The thing I like about it is that you can put a string level on the string, to level your bow, then you can level your arrows or whatever. I stole that idea from Gander Mountain when I took my bow in to them a few years ago.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Know I can't convinse my wife I need to spend money on a new one


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

FireMedic26 said:


> It bolts it down pretty tight. The thing I like about it is that you can put a string level on the string, to level your bow, then you can level your arrows or whatever. I stole that idea from Gander Mountain when I took my bow in to them a few years ago.


I guess what I meant was that I'd be afraid that the bow would get bumped and fall out of the "fingers" since there's nothing holding it in except gravity and friction.

But your idea about the string level is great! I'm going to try it. I can rotate my vise until the bow string is level.


----------

